# adult size of geophagus red heads ?



## fish nanny (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone here actually kept these long enough to know how big they will get?? 
I read 5" to 10". I am thinking of putting 4 of them in a 75. After reading they can get 10", maybe better to do a pair and some dither fish ??? Any thoughts  Want to have fry anyway, so that will add to the bioload too. 
Thanks Laura


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

males can get up to 8". I have yet to see (live or pics) a 10" orange head...


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

Forgot to mention that, IME, adults are quite happy as pairs, although as juvies they seem to enjoy being in a group. I think a pair would do well in a 75g.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I know it's nit picking, but in literature these geos are refered to as "Orange Head".

There are atleast two variants of Geophagus sp. "Orange Head". Depending on who you talk to, or read, depends on where the two common species come from. I kept and bred Geophagus sp. araguaia "Orange Head", for a about 2.5 years. My two largest males measured just over 7 inches total length (this does not include fin trailers).

I know quite a few people who keep and breed both G. sp. araguaia & G. sp. tapajos, and no one has a dominant male over 8 inches or female over 7 inches.

Now, seeing as I haven't done this for atleast 6 months, cue photo of my big, bad boy and a group shot.


















p.s. that's not a full tank shot.

If you don't mind a little input. Use pool filter sand, some root tangle driftwood and one or two medium sized hollow logs, and half a dozen 4 to 6 inch diamater round or oval or flat disc like river stones.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

8" males:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I can't wait til my babies grow up and look like that! How long does it take for them to hit full size?


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine had grown to their full size in a year or so. But they look quite different than one in picture above.









This is an old shoot. He's got bigger forehead now 
but you can notice yellow hue on him


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

Fevz said:


> Mine had grown to their full size in a year or so.


Looking good, but he's not at "full size" yet...This species can start breeding when they are 7-8 months old, but given proper care, they will continue to grow for a long time after that. I have no idea how old the 8" males were when they were collected, but they've been in captivity for at least 5 years.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

...I've had mine for a year, and the largest thus far is about 4". Definitely not full grown at a year.


----------



## Fevz (Nov 18, 2009)

This is 3 or 4 months old shoot from this male. He's quite grown now


----------



## fish nanny (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW........thanks for all the great input  Good knowing a 75 will be OK for a pair, and love the look of the PF sand, bog wood and plants. Now the fun, setting up their tank, and actually finding them. From what I read the Rio Tapajos "Orange Heads" stay smaller, loved seeing the photos of the big guy......sounds like they grow slow anyway. 
Anyone know how long they can live???

I had planned on going with the gymnos, but don't think I could keep them cool enough in summer here, would have to run the AC for them $$$. Thanks again everyone ))


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

The photos of my tank has small and medium sized gravel, not pool filter sand. If I could do that tank over again (I have since sold it) I would definately have done sand and not gravel. And the only plants I would include are ones attached to driftwood. Geos are very good at constantly digging up any plants planted in the substrate.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I see you keep saying "a 75gal for a pair"...you really should aim for a group of these fish, not a pair.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Woops missed the 75 gallon tank. I thought *fish nanny* was considering a 40 gallon breeder.

Definately agree with *SinisterKisses*, you should be looking at two males and two females.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

As juvies they seem to like to be in a group (e.g., 6 - 8x), but once they start breeding they become rather territorial. Typical behavior for Geophagus and some other species such as Guianacara, etc. IMO a breeding pair would be quite happy alone, and a 4' tank isn't big enough for two breeding pairs.


----------



## fish nanny (Mar 19, 2011)

SOOOOOOO sounds like if I can only find 1" fish, get a group, let them pair, and remove all but the one pair. What about the male harassing the female as was mentioned...........anyone else had this problem ??? I don't want to see that, and my house is not able to do a man tank for him when he needs a time out. Would leaving two females be an option in that case, or just cause the spare to be harassed while the other one is paired ??? Haven't worked with earth eaters before, but have always liked them, thanks for all your help )) My cauc apistos seem to do well as a pair, do they have a similar temperment ?


----------

